# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  βριλισσια----- access point ερώτηση

## dimgr

Θέλω να μου πει κάποιος γείτονας μου άμα πιάνει το ΑP μου η όχι . Μένω βριλισσια στην Δωδεκανήσου μεταξύ Αττικής και 25 Μαρτίου. Το access point μου ( όχι στο awmn) έχει essid DimNet. Το πιάνει κανεις σας και αν ναι ποσο μακριά από εμενα είστε? Έχει μια 9dbi OMNI πάνω ::   :: 
Επίσης , πιάνω το awmn-1453αp. Ποιος το έχει και πάλι ποσο μακριά από εμενα είναι?

----------


## socrates

Κάνε μια καταχώριση στην wind (wind.awmn.net)! Θα καταλάβεις αμέσως ποιοι είναι γύρω σου!

----------

